# Adv Device



## crack2483 (12/4/14)

So what is your go to device/workhorse for vaping during the day. Particular at work or situations where you won't have time to tinker. Something that you just pick up and vape. 

didn't see any thread like this except the show us your gear thread. If there is, please delete. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (12/4/14)

Russian on 69 mech mod 1 - 1.3 ohms - VM4 - 6 or 9 mg nic depending on how i feel that morning.
Ego twist 650mah with rebuild evod 1.3 - 1.5 ohm - unflavored - 9mg nic
Ego 900 mah rebuilt evod or revtank 1.3 - 1.5 ohm - something with a bit of menthol I mix myself.- 6mg nic

The Aqua and origin sometimes travel with me if I want something different but it requires refilling often, the russian I refill one every two days so thats easier to drive around with and I dont need juice bottles handy.

The PT1 has been retired for home use and I tried having a dripper on the road but its a pain so the trident and king stay at home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (12/4/14)

Good idea crack.

Most carefree vape experience for me is the MVP with Nautilus and VM4 & Vanilla custard blend

Second to that would be SVD with Nautilus and probably a fruit flavour

I do carry a mech on most days, lately it has been the Reo, but will take a KF out on a mode. Just got to be mindful it doesnt make a mess

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (12/4/14)

For about the past month, it's been the following:
Two mPT2 workhorses on MVP or Vision Spinner VV batts.
One is a custom 1.6 ohm build, the other is stock - will be rebuilding it soon.
Juice wise its VM Choc Mint in the one and either VM Banana Cream or VM Peach Rooibos or VM Litchi in the other.
I have these two workhorses at my desk and they tend to go with me when I go out.

Since I got the Nautilus about a week ago, it has upset the apple cart slightly. It gives a great vape, but that 5ml tank is large, so you have to like the flavour. Good for an ADV vape in my view. I have it on the SVD and the combo is just too large to be a convenient portable. So the Nautilus/SVD has become a home ADV device. I haven't tried it yet on the MVP as @devdev does. At the moment, I have 3 workhorses ready to grab and vape. The Nautilus/SVD and the two mini PT2s. When I go out, the miniPT2s come with at the moment. 

The IGO-L dripper stays at home for treats in the evening and on weekends so does the Kayfun 3.1 Clone. My Kayfun dribbles a bit - so doesn't make for a great portable solution for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ET (12/4/14)

my black vamo with black K2 tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg (12/4/14)

Awesome thread! My adv is my nemesis mech mod with my igo l dripper. Still trying to decide if I want a Kayfun. I don't mind having a 10ml bottle in my pocket wherever I go..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg (12/4/14)

denizenx said:


> my black vamo with black K2 tank.


I saw the pics, it looks really awesome!!!


----------



## Reinvanhardt (12/4/14)

All day dripper here. I vape a Trident on a Sentinel M16 and carry a 5ml bottle with me at all times. For me this is the perfect setup.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (12/4/14)

I just grab one of my Reo Grands, make sure the battery is fresh and juice bottle is filled and I am good for the day. Might take the Reo Mini along for another juice choice if it will be a long day. Grand will be filled with either a NET tobacco or Vanilla and the Mini with a Chocolate Mint (lately HHV Atomic Grasshopper). Reos are very pocket and table top friendly.


----------



## steve (12/4/14)

I sometimes take the russian/nemesis into work but rarely , mostly its my trusty mvp/aerotank combo. i dont use the nautilus much at work because i like to switch juices half way through the day. i used to drip at work but the clouds were a bit ridiculous for my working environment


----------



## thekeeperza (12/4/14)

I carry my kayfun/nemesis combo and aerotank/zmax combo to work and occasionally some dripper/raivapes combo.


----------



## Dr Evil (12/4/14)

I told myself, if I'm spending 600 bux on an SVD I'm going to use it all day long, and that's what I've been doing since I got it last week 

My SVD, then either a mPT2 or mPT3 with 1.5ohm coils filled with VM4 or VM Passion Peach as my adv with 2x18350 batteries. 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (12/4/14)

Dr Evil said:


> I told myself, if I'm spending 600 bux on an SVD I'm going to use it all day long, and that's what I've been doing since I got it last week
> 
> My SVD, then either a mPT2 or mPT3 with 1.5ohm coils filled with VM4 or VM Passion Peach as my adv with 2x18350 batteries.
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


Good self discipline. How do you experience the mPT2 versus the mPT3?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil (12/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Good self discipline. How do you experience the mPT2 versus the mPT3?



mPT3 gives a good smooth vape, I'm still on the standard coil though, need to do a dual coil rebuild or try a single in it. It is much quieter than the mPT2 though. Flavour and vape production is good. Definitely a winner @Matthee

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (12/4/14)

My ADV is an SVD with either an mPT2 or mPT3 on (depending on what flavour I wanna vape for the day), carrying an extra 18350 battery and for a real emergency an ego battery is in the bag.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tornalca (12/4/14)

During the day Nemesis with Kayfun 3.1 at night IGO-l on SVD

Sent from Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (12/4/14)

Igo-L is a winner. See it is the most popular dripper on Fasttech.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BhavZ (12/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Igo-L is a winner. See it is the most popular dripper on Fasttech.


I agree completely. That little atty can really pack a punch and put one in vape nirvana from the get go.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY (12/4/14)

2 x reo Grands every day all day.

one filled with tobacco and one filled with any random juice which revitalises the taste buds.
these 2 devices last me 2 to 3 days when filled up and charged. change cotton every second nite or so which os literally a 1min procedure. the coils can last forever but always try new builds or wire

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (12/4/14)

Love it how the REONauts have such a simple ADV setup

The non-REO peeps have quite a complicated plethora of devices - this for this and this for that.

LOL

PS - Not trying to offend the non-REO people (myself included)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (12/4/14)

Silver said:


> Love it how the REONauts have such a simple ADV setup
> 
> The non-REO peeps have quite a complicated plethora of devices - this for this and this for that.
> 
> ...


Us non-REO people like variety

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/4/14)

Silver said:


> Love it how the REONauts have such a simple ADV setup



One last message before I hit the sack... the REO isn't really suitable as a device to go fishing with... I don't put it in my pocket for fear it will see the same fate as my SID... so I put it in the cubbyhole of my boat... and today was hot... and I mean really hot... the juice expands and leaks under extreme heat. @vaalboy only takes his REO fishing but I'm gonna be taking my 2 x nautilus tanks on the Sigeleis tomorrow.

When I get home Erica will be waiting for me and I'll overdose on her!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RIEFY (12/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> Us non-REO people like variety


was in the same boat wanted variety. After a just over a year of chasing for better clouds th and flavour I have found a all in one solution. you will never know till you own a reo. its thee most convenient device and with proper setup is equal to the best if not better.

NB: this is my experience throught my vaping journey so please dont jump on my head lol. I am not saying that any other device is crap. just facts.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (12/4/14)

Silver said:


> Love it how the REONauts have such a simple ADV setup
> 
> The non-REO peeps have quite a complicated plethora of devices - this for this and this for that.
> 
> ...


Im surprised you didnt pull the trigger on reos mods yet.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (12/4/14)

You guys are going.to make me make a drunken decision one of.these days and I'll buy a reo. Will wake up the next day and wonder why I'm broke 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (12/4/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Im surprised you didnt pull the trigger on reos mods yet.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Not our @Silver. He consider all angles first and then he invents other angles to consider. Which is the correct way to go about things, not like us and @Rob Fisher who just rush in. But, he is almost there methinks?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ET (12/4/14)

reo's are currently still ahead of the curve when it comes to easy all round performance. but it is still a mechanical mod and let's face it, in the years to come electronic mods will leave the reo in the dust. it has attained it's peak, the tech stuff not even close.


----------



## Andre (12/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> You guys are going.to make me make a drunken decision one of.these days and I'll buy a reo. Will wake up the next day and wonder why I'm broke
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Nope, you will wonder where the money for the next one will come from. But, in all seriousness, do not get rushed into a Reo. Most peeps have to go through the normal dripper, rebuildable tank, tube mech mod stages before they end up with a Reo. Which might be a good thing - for if you do not like a mech/RBA you will not like a Reo in all probability. And that does happen, rarely, but it does.


----------



## Andre (12/4/14)

denizenx said:


> reo's are currently still ahead of the curve when it comes to easy all round performance. but it is still a mechanical mod and let's face it, in the years to come electronic mods will leave the reo in the dust. it has attained it's peak, the tech stuff not even close.


I beg to differ. The fact that a mech does not have any electronics to break or malfunction will always put it ahead of electronic mods, to name but one factor. However, there certainly is a place for both and vapers will have a preference for one or both.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET (12/4/14)

Matthee said:


> I beg to differ. The fact that a mech does not have any electronics to break or malfunction will always put it ahead of electronic mods, to name but one factor. However, there certainly is a place for both and vapers will have a preference for one or both.




oh yeah reliability wise, 20 years from now people will have functioning reo's where all the others electronic mods have long since gone kaput


----------



## Andre (12/4/14)

denizenx said:


> oh yeah reliability wise, 20 years from now people will have functioning reo's where all the others electronic mods have long since gone kaput


Well, I know of many Reos more than four years old and still in daily use. Do you know of any electronic mods lasting that long? 20 years down the line is too far for me to peer into, unfortunately.


----------



## Silver (13/4/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> was in the same boat wanted variety. After a just over a year of chasing for better clouds th and flavour I have found a all in one solution. you will never know till you own a reo. its thee most convenient device and with proper setup is equal to the best if not better.
> 
> NB: this is my experience throught my vaping journey so please dont jump on my head lol. I am not saying that any other device is crap. just facts.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



For those that don't know, CVS is the only person I know that has left Reoville and then returned. 

Seriously, CVS has tried all the devices and not just tried them but configured them optimally. So he knows his stuff!

Glad u happy CVS!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (13/4/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Im surprised you didnt pull the trigger on reos mods yet.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



I just wish those sub ohm kits would be ready and the rush subsides


----------



## Silver (13/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Not our @Silver. He consider all angles first and then he invents other angles to consider. Which is the correct way to go about things, not like us and @Rob Fisher who just rush in. But, he is almost there methinks?



Thanks @Matthee. Nearly there. Just doing a bit more coil tweaking on the IGOL and waiting for the sub ohm kits. And for the rush to subside. 

LOL. Actually enjoying the anticipation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

